# Great Train Show, Indianapolis Feb 4-5 2017



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

This show usually has some large scale for sale, the Indiana Large Scalers will have thier massive modular layout up and running at the show as well and is worth seeing. Show is held at the fairgrounds in Indianapolis and info can be found on thier website or over on trains.com. Lots of other layouts and stuff for the family to enjoy. Mike


----------

